# Substitute for California Natural??



## marc515 (Nov 27, 2007)

Now that California Natural Dry Dog Food is being recalled, what is a good comparable dry dog food??


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Orijen and evo are great quality dog foods (evo has had Afew recent recalls though so Orijen is a better option)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItalianDogz (May 16, 2013)

Tuco said:


> Orijen and evo are great quality dog foods (evo has had Afew recent recalls though so Orijen is a better option)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Champion has a terrible quality and recall track record and an even worse track record when it comes to honest disclosure about ingredients.

Besides Evo and Orijen are nothing like California Natural, so why are you pushing them?


----------



## Emmett (Feb 9, 2013)

Tuco said:


> Orijen and evo are great quality dog foods (evo has had Afew recent recalls though so Orijen is a better option)


Evo is made by Natura which also makes California Natural. All their dry foods and treats are currently on recall so Evo would not be an option and as ItalianDogz says Evo and Orijen are very different from a product like California Natural.

To the OP, which formulas of California Natural are you feeding and what are you specifically looking for in a replacement food?



ItalianDogz said:


> Champion has a terrible quality and recall track record and an even worse track record when it comes to honest disclosure about ingredients.


I'm legitimately curious why you would say something like this? To me "terrible quality and recall track record" would only apply if the food had sickened and/or killed pets...you know like the whole melamine deal. As far as I know this has never been the case for Champion.


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh I wasn't aware california natural was also natura, hmm, learn something new every day. I recommended those foods because I have used lots of foods and those were the only ones I have had decent experiences with. I don't know where you are getting this info on Orijen, it seems like every forum has 1 anti Orijen guy who gives bs reasons and claims that Orijen sucks. 

Orijen is generally respected and champion foods has a reputation as one of top few of the pet food manufacturers, they have no recalls in their history, besides an Australian one that was due to the Australian screening process and the government took full responsibility. Besides their quality control it is one of the few low carb high protein foods that are available on the market besides feeding raw. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Also as for ingredient and nutrition disclosure, beyond just taking a really freaking long time to get back to you, other than Fromm, they have been the most open in answering questions about ash content, volumes of ingredients, carb content and ingredient sources


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Fromms customer service is just ridiculously open lmao


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItalianDogz (May 16, 2013)

Tuco said:


> Oh I wasn't aware california natural was also natura, hmm, learn something new every day. I recommended those foods because I have used lots of foods and those were the only ones I have had decent experiences with. I don't know where you are getting this info on Orijen, it seems like every forum has 1 anti Orijen guy who gives bs reasons and claims that Orijen sucks.
> 
> Orijen is generally respected and champion foods has a reputation as one of top few of the pet food manufacturers, they have no recalls in their history, besides an Australian one that was due to the Australian screening process and the government took full responsibility. Besides their quality control it is one of the few low carb high protein foods that are available on the market besides feeding raw.
> 
> ...


You must work for Champion foods. There have been 3 recalls and 1 importation ban. First recall was for BSE positive food, mad cow, Second, was for sharp fish bones in the food that injured a bunch of dogs, Third, was the recall for killing cats in Australia and the Australian government did not take full responsibility. It was fully disclosed beforehand that the food would be irradiated and Champion waited 3 months after the Vets started reporting deaths to recall the food. There are documents showing all this. It was also discovered during this that BHA/BHT was being used to preserve certain ingredients of the food. Michigan State tested the foods.

The importation ban was for Acana testing positive for Salmonella.

All this is public record.

The company also never announced that it was sold to Bedford Capital and for a year after still had the founder on the website after he cashed out.


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Lmao, yes I'm a 26 year old champion foods rep, who recommends raw feeding and evo more than Orijen, nor do I feed Orijen exept when I go camping 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Depending which formula of California Natural you use, hmm, I'd say Fromm will probably have something comparable, maybe Merrick as well.


----------



## marc515 (Nov 27, 2007)

I ended up picking up a bag of Verus Lamb and Rice. It looked to be very comparable to Calif Nat, and from what I've read so far, it looks like Verus is a good company


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Every person coming up with returns for the Natura disaster I've been turning over to Merrick... Merrick Grain Free for the Evo and Cal Nat Grain Free..... And Merrick Classics for the rest.... Maybe Natures Variety Instinct or Nutrisca also but mostly Merrick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

A lot of evo people seem to be switching to Orijen and I've also seen a couple go merrik


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

